# top gear 2010 xmas specials trailer



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks ace cant wait for it to start cheers mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

me either


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am in love with that 458:argie:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> I am in love with that 458:argie:


i like the char-grilled version


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> i like the char-grilled version


Well it is a "hot" car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Well it is a "hot" car


boom! boom!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

when is this on???? kev i could kiss u :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-tom- said:


> when is this on???? kev i could kiss u :argie:


Erm did you not see the title Tom?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Steady on! 

Looks great, I WANT that mercedes!!! Having now sat in one, it's lovely


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ross said:


> Erm did you not see the title Tom?


yes but date  on me iphone


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> boom! boom!


:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> yes but date  on me iphone


steady on with the kiss part tom (later )
ones on on the 21st and the others on on boxing day iirc (can't recall which one on which date though )


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sweet cant wait for this!!


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't wait!!


----------



## dr-x (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks good:thumb:
Cant beleive got to wait 2 weeks for something to watch on telly:wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

first of the two specials just started guys :thumb:
(three supercars across america)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

don't forget guys, second one on tonight. James May has a bit of a fall apparently... 
:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

At least it will beat the other cack that is on ATM.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I even got the latest dvd as a stocking filler, yay.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well that was 75 mins of my life I will not get back:wall:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Ross said:


> Well that was 75 mins of my life I will not get back:wall:


Have to agree, what a load of toss!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I always look forward to the Top Gear specials but that was epically TOSS


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I just managed to watch it to the end but it was a struggle.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

ill agree - my virgin box cut the programme 10 mins short of its end, but at no point did i laugh. maybe when you approach a religous subject that could offend many - this day and age you cant take the urine and make it funny like the days of monty python.

first time after watching a top gear special that 50 mins in i was going to turn it off...............the other one was superb, but last nights shockingly poor


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ross said:


> Well that was 75 mins of my life I will not get back:wall:





terrymcg said:


> Have to agree, what a load of toss!





Tricky Red said:


> I always look forward to the Top Gear specials but that was epically TOSS





who45 said:


> ill agree - my virgin box cut the programme 10 mins short of its end, but at no point did i laugh. maybe when you approach a religous subject that could offend many - this day and age you cant take the urine and make it funny like the days of monty python.
> 
> first time after watching a top gear special that 50 mins in i was going to turn it off...............the other one was superb, but last nights shockingly poor


You could have turned it off at anytime during... I really enjoyed the show, perhaps I have lower standards or just takeit for what it is, a mess about entertainment show!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought it was brilliant :thumb:

How can people not laugh, I was crying at one point :lol::lol: When Hammond came out the hotel with the trots or Clarkson walking on water, it tickled me anyway


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I switched off after 50 mins only as I had to get to work, was really enjoying it but some of it is just cringeworthy, the bit with Hammond at the border control with the bullet lighter, I mean come on, then in the restaruant with top gear on the TV at exactly the right time :rolleye:

If they didnt add that kind of stuff it would be a million times better, I was really enjoying it till that crap was put in, there is just no need, the most enteraining stuff is the natural stuff in my opinion.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i loved it  i wonder how many complaints they'll get for them wearing them burka things - even though there is nothing even remotely religious about them


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Thought it was a decent enough episode, maybe a bit too obvious at times where they'd rehersed a scene. What about the shock ending? Who saw that coming? :doublesho

Probably enjoyed the episode more last week with the supercars touring the states.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Top gear is so boring. I'D rather watch the queens speech again.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

one missed comedy moment - mer.............................why did clarkson produce ds, would have been more appropriate to use some mer car polish


----------



## Moderator (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe some of those bemoaning the lost time watching a show they clearly don't like, ought to have look at the amount of time they spend on forums in any given day/week saying not a lot of any worth at all.


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Why do so many people get on their high horse if people dare to say Top Gear is a load of toss????

I don't see as many people moaning when a bottle of polish gets slated........... or is it just the die hards that refude to believe the program has seriously gone down the pan because of the 3 twerps that present it??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

everyone has their opinion - i won't stop watching top gear, but then i'll never watch strictly come dancing as its rubbish (imo)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> Why do so many people get on their high horse if people dare to say Top Gear is a load of toss????
> 
> I don't see as many people moaning when a bottle of polish gets slated........... or is it just the die hards that refude to believe the program has seriously gone down the pan because of the 3 twerps that present it??


The point is if I don't like something I don't watch it; end of. What I won't do is watch it all, then spend longer on a forum moaning that I've just watched it & wasted part of my life.

I appreciate not everyone likes everything, but Top Gear is no longer a serious car reviewing programme (that's fifth gear), this is entertainment - whether scripted or not.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Get rid of Hammond, review cars in a (semi) serious manner and it'll be back on track.

Of course, also get rid of he scripted crap and other nonsense such as the Syrian trip


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Get rid of Hammond, review cars in a (semi) serious manner and it'll be back on track.
> 
> Of course, also get rid of he scripted crap and other nonsense such as the Syrian trip


That's Fifth Gear (which I hate).

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> The point is if I don't like something I don't watch it; end of. What I won't do is watch it all, then spend longer on a forum moaning that I've just watched it & wasted part of my life.
> 
> I appreciate not everyone likes everything, but Top Gear is no longer a serious car reviewing programme (that's fifth gear), this is entertainment - whether scripted or not.


Fair one, but the only reason I ever watch it is in the hope that the beeb has got a grip and realised the majority would like to see a serious programme. To date, no such luck!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how do you know 'the majority' want a serious programme?...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

terrymcg said:


> Fair one, but the only reason I ever watch it is in the hope that the beeb has got a grip and realised the majority would like to see a serious programme. To date, no such luck!!


but that's like watching Eastenders, hoping that they've changed it to Corrie!!!

You want a different programme to Top Gear


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> but that's like watching Eastenders, hoping that they've changed it to Corrie!!!
> 
> You want a different programme to Top Gear


He wants Fifth Gear before it became sh1te...


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> That's Fifth Gear (which I hate).
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


When was Hammond in 5th gear and when did they go to Syria?

It is crap mind you, I agree.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

no need to change a programmes format as it rakes in so much money - fifth gear went serious and struggles to compete, but then if you want a serious car programme you watch fifth gear and then top gear for comedy.

i dont hate fifth gear but id like it tiff, vicky and jason plato only - rid everyone else and then its old top gear really


----------

